#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  Limits and Derivatives-AIEEE Syllabus of Mathematics

## jaivinder

This pdf is based on AIEEE exams where are some important numerical on limits and derivatives. This ebook is divided in four parts like Theory, solved examples, Exercises and answer.
♦ Definition of a limit
♦ Trigonometric limits
♦ Exponential and logarithmic limits
♦ Approximation

Download and see more topics on this ebook.





  Similar Threads: Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: APPLICATION OF DERIVATIVES - Theory, Questions & Answers Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: LIMITS - Theory, Questions & Answers AIEEE Class XI Maths Limits & Derivatives pdf free download Limits and Derivatives Formulas Basic Maths formulas full guidance Syllabus for AIEEE 2012 BArch | AIEEE 2012 BPlanning Syllabus

----------

